# Homemade Water Bottles & Wheels.



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I've realized water bottles can be a bit on the pricey side? Around here, I can't seem to find one that's cheaper than $4.00. Wheel's too. They go for a minimum of $5.00 around here.

Has anyone been able to _make_ a wheel or water bottle?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Depending on how many mice you plan to keep you may want to switch your mice to a rodent rack system. It seems to me that you are breeding primarly for feeding your uncles snakes with the occational pet right? 
Honestly, this is an expensive hobby. It is not cheap to house, properly feed, and care for rodents in numbers. If 4 dollars for a waterbottle is a struggle, then it's probably best that you keep your numbers low. 
And mice don't need wheels. I don't give many of mine a wheel. They like things like boxes and cardboard tubes and other fun things. Wheels are messy and can cause (if they are small...and if you are only paying 5 bucks they are probably small) wheeltail and back issues. I usually only give them to my pet bucks. 
But seriously...I used to say this all the time to reptile people. If you can't afford a full set up for your new pet...then you don't need the animal. Same thing applies.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I buy bottles when they're on sale and in large numbers, so I can get free shipping. I buy glass bottles so that they'll last ages, but... it is possible to buy just the head/nozzle part that screws onto any old bottle, if you find that more convenient. I'm not sure how cheap they'd be, but they'd be easier to ship if you already don't mind using 20oz Dasani bottles, or something.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, OK thanks. It's not that I can't afford the water bottles, it just seems a little expensive. And it would be _nice_ to be able to have a few cheap homemade emergency bottles if I ever must set up a new cage. I do keep a few emergency ones right now. For my 12 mice I have right now, I only have like 5-6 wheels.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, also, I do use a bunch of cardboard and some wood. The wooden stuff gets all stinky though.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You can boil it to remove the smell and to sanitize, just do it in a pot you don't use for cooking.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rabbit/cavy supply companies are also a great source for cheap waterers.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks sooooo much m137b! I will probably buy this; http://www.woodyswabbits.com/bulk-bottl ... -3213.html


----------

